# Ferret Food?



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

ive got the book ferrets for dummies and im trying to work out what to fed a pet ferret but sadly i dont understand lol
could someone just tell me the make of the food please and what u feed ur ferrets every week? thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

i feed my ferrets on wood pigeon rabbit chicken.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

borderer said:


> i feed my ferrets on wood pigeon rabbit chicken.


okay thanks


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i feed my two on the dried ferret food from pets at home, its especially for ferrets.. i also give them chicken (or any meat im having for tea) for treats, and also the ferret treats from pets at home. i cant give them big lumps of it coz they run off and stash it somewhere then never eat it lol.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

James wellbeloved
Vitalin
Merlins
Alpha
Chudleys
Science Selective
The above are all brands of ferret 'kibble' (biscuits) There are also others.

Ferrets also like meat, some like it raw, most like it cooked. Raw bones are good, cooked bones can splinter so NOT good. Fruit and veg are a BIG NO NO!.

Ferrets for Dummies is an American book and some of the advice is irrelevant for the UK but most of it is ok 
Earlier editions of it say that it is ok for raisins to be fed. No No No.


----------



## jmdebb (Apr 5, 2010)

when i had my other two many years ago and they didn't have books out on them yet, i used to give them cheese doodles for treats... oops... hehe..

jean


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i feed mine cat meat and when we have meat for our dinner we give them some aswell ....


----------



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine have a mix of JWB and Vitalin, they also have day old chicks, mice.

Heart, liver and whole pray is good too. Just not any processed meat like sausages. Cat food is ok as I treat but personally I would not feed it as their full diet.


----------



## Squashable (May 1, 2010)

I think the UK consensus is that a diet made of of a lot of raw prey is better for ferrets, whereas in the US they recommend dry food, but there are issues with bacteria and rotting and things, because ferrets are stashers you need to be quite diligent. I would love to have mine on raw diet but its not feasible at the mo. So I feed them Vitalin, with chicken and other meats a few times a week. I used to feed them Applaws Kitten as it was higher in protein but I read some pretty dodgy stuff about it so I stopped.


----------



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

Squashable said:


> I think the UK consensus is that a diet made of of a lot of raw prey is better for ferrets, whereas in the US they recommend dry food, but there are issues with bacteria and rotting and things, because ferrets are stashers you need to be quite diligent. .


This is very true mine get a chick or a mouse most evenings, I only feed them meat in the fun to save stashing. Another way to handle feeding meat is to make them a feed box ferrets seem to if given the opportunity to like eating there food in private. so somewhere they can put half their body in can help


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

we feed all our rescue ferrets on day old chicks rabbit black bird pigeon and kibble mainly alpha and vitalin. We also give egg once a month they also have kitty milk as a treat


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

James wellbeloved works great.
I did give my ferrets pets at home ferret food a few years ago, then I tried them on james wellbeloved and now they wont touch anything else.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

We feed ours on chudley dry and also chicken wings,tripe cat milk and the odd egg.


----------



## shellfish_abc (Jul 22, 2010)

I've used a variety on mine so far:
Alphaferret, James Wellbeloved, Vitalin, Dr Johns Merlin and Chudleys
The only one they didn't like was the Vitalin.
Theres a lot out there, its just hard to find sometimes!
The best advice I can give is to look at the nutritional info on it, the protein content should be 36% or more :thumbup:


----------

